# Memorial Day Weekend



## pewpew (May 27, 2018)

I post this every Memorial  Day Weekend and Veteran's Day as well. It's timeless and the message will always remain the same. Something to think about as we enjoy watching our kids out on the pitch this weekend. Thanks to the past, current, and future protectors of freedom serving in our Armed Forces. As well as FD/PD/EMS and all others who stand ready to help others by putting themselves in danger. Many owe you a debt they will never be able to re-pay....


----------



## Soccer43 (May 27, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this - forever proud and grateful for those that have served our Country.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 28, 2018)

https://brilliantmaps.com/threat-to-peace/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> https://brilliantmaps.com/threat-to-peace/


They hate us until they need us.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 28, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> https://brilliantmaps.com/threat-to-peace/


This is not the day for a post like this one - very low class.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They hate us until they need us.


You're disconnected from reality. Contrary to your pathetic response seems u.s. needs them to thrive.


----------



## Fact (May 28, 2018)

I have this loser blocked so I had to see what he wrote before logging on. I encourage everyone to ignore this troll. He is the lowest of losers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> You're disconnected from reality. Contrary to your pathetic response seems u.s. needs them to thrive.


Don't worry, Trump is restoring order all over the world.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 28, 2018)

Fact said:


> I have this loser blocked so I had to see what he wrote before logging on. I encourage everyone to ignore this troll. He is the lowest of losers.


Hahaha I pwned this fool already.  He don't want none.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't worry, Trump is restoring order all over the world.


You got the mind of a child. Trump is actually following suit with the status quo.

You're oblivious to globalization.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> You got the mind of a child. Trump is actually following suit with the status quo.
> 
> You're oblivious to globalization.


Tell that to Iran and north korea and the UN.


----------



## Toch (May 28, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> https://brilliantmaps.com/threat-to-peace/


Wow! You should consider abandoning your children for their own good


----------



## pewpew (May 28, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> https://brilliantmaps.com/threat-to-peace/


You should be banned all together from this site for posting $#!t like that on Memorial Day. You are so disrespectful and should be ashamed of yourself. But then again..it's a-holes like you that get to do whatever you please thanks to those that have come and gone before you and fought for the very freedom you get to enjoy each and every day in this country. 
Go back to your parent's basement you troll!!


----------



## Soccer43 (May 28, 2018)

Excellent post!  If he wants to have this conversation take it somewhere else.  I agree, that poster should be banned from this site.  There is no excuse for posts like this on such a somber holiday.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to Iran and north korea and the UN.


You're not making any sense again. How is this relevant to u.s. being the aggressor?


----------



## INFAMEE (May 28, 2018)

It's quite comical watching you terds demand a ban due to the inability of defending your position. Sheeple believing u.s. is the greatest country on earth just because you live in it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> It's quite comical watching you terds demand a ban due to the inability of defending your position. Sheeple believing u.s. is the greatest country on earth just because you live in it.


The big fish eat the little fish.


----------



## coachsamy (May 29, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> It's quite comical watching you terds demand a ban due to the inability of defending your position. Sheeple believing u.s. is the greatest country on earth just because you live in it.


What I find comical is that you are bashing a country that you live in and have the freedom to move ANYWHERE in the world and take your talents there without any repercussion. Just wonder why there are so many people immigrating to the US if it is such a horrible place... Last time I checked most of those countries that believe USA is a threat to world peace are not quite hottest spot for people to go start a new life(Just Saying).

Lastly, servicemembers have died to defend our belief and the oppression of many of those countries that hate us so badly, at least you should have a little respect in the memories of those heroes that will never be forgotten!


----------



## Fact (May 29, 2018)

Please don’t feed the troll. Maybe this thread should be taken down now instead of letting IT disgrace pewpews’s nobel intent?


----------



## INFAMEE (May 29, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> What I find comical is that you are bashing a country that you live in and have the freedom to move ANYWHERE in the world and take your talents there without any repercussion. Just wonder why there are so many people immigrating to the US if it is such a horrible place... Last time I checked most of those countries that believe USA is a threat to world peace are not quite hottest spot for people to go start a new life(Just Saying).
> 
> Lastly, servicemembers have died to defend our belief and the oppression of many of those countries that hate us so badly, at least you should have a little respect in the memories of those heroes that will never be forgotten!


Defend? Lol against who? When has the u.s. defended itself from other countries?

What you want me to thank this people for? It's like thanking the neighborhood gangmember for fending off  their rivals that want the street corner. Stop talking nonsense already.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 29, 2018)

Fact said:


> Please don’t feed the troll. Maybe this thread should be taken down now instead of letting IT disgrace pewpews’s nobel intent?


With all six stones, I could simply snap my fingers. They would all cease to exist. I call that... mercy.


----------



## coachsamy (May 30, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Defend? Lol against who? When has the u.s. defended itself from other countries?
> 
> What you want me to thank this people for? It's like thanking the neighborhood gangmember for fending off  their rivals that want the street corner. Stop talking nonsense already.


You are a true fucking IDIOT!


----------



## Zdrone (May 30, 2018)




----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> You are a true fucking IDIOT!


But you're the one that can't defend your position though.

All you've managed to do thus far is resort to pathetic ad hominem attacks.smh


----------



## coachsamy (May 30, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> But you're the one that can't defend your position though.
> 
> All you've managed to do thus far is resort to pathetic ad hominem attacks.smh


Your lack of education and ignorance can not reason nor have a little bit of respect of the memory of our true national heroes. I hope that your children don't end up being a rotten human being like you!


----------



## pewpew (May 30, 2018)

ATTENTION MODS:
As the OP of this thread my intention was to pay respect and honor on Memorial Day to those that have served in the past/present/future..especially those that have made the ultimate sacrifice. Unfortunately this thread has been tarnished by the disrespectful forum user "INFAMEE". Can we please lock this thread in order to no longer permit him/her to dishonor others. 
Thanks!!

P.S. @INFAMEE...you are such a "turd" but the difference between you and I is that if you did in fact call 911...I'd still help you. Military/FD/PD etc knowingly help those that they sometimes know don't deserve it. 
Post whatever opinion you feel regarding other stuff on this soccer forum. But please don't dishonor the memory of so many by posting crap like you previously have. Thanks


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Your lack of education and ignorance can not reason nor have a little bit of respect of the memory of our true national heroes. I hope that your children don't end up being a rotten human being like you!


What makes them heroes I don't get it? I understand fire fighters, police officers and such but the military? They haven't done nothing on your part.

You're ignorant and lack real education.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

Educate yourself stop being a lemming.

The worst terrorist campaign in the world is being orchestrated in Washington.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 30, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Educate yourself stop being a lemming.
> 
> The worst terrorist campaign in the world is being orchestrated in Washington.


I remember you...but under another name. Really luv the revision of history. Tell me bitter immigrant, are you that angry because of the style in which you live or the way people treat you where you live?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I remember you...but under another name. Really luv the revision of history. Tell me bitter immigrant, are you that angry because of the style in which you live or the way people treat you where you live?


Yes Bear, she has been banned before.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I remember you...but under another name. Really luv the revision of history. Tell me bitter immigrant, are you that angry because of the style in which you live or the way people treat you where you live?


Immigrant, that's funny my ancestors are actually native american.

And where exactly  are your ancestors from?


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes Bear, she has been banned before.


Now you sound like a bitter uneducated immigrant.lol


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 30, 2018)

C


INFAMEE said:


> Immigrant, that's funny my ancestors are actually native american.
> 
> And where exactly  are your ancestors from?


Do you hate white folks?


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> C
> 
> 
> Do you hate white folks?


If you don't have anything worth talking about or anything to add to this debate, please STFU and stop asking stupid questions.

You're reaching and obvious lack the critical thinking skills to defend your position.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 30, 2018)

Feel sorry for you - you have nothing better to do than come onto a youth soccer forum and say outrageous rude things to get a reaction out of people - what a loser you are.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Feel sorry for you - you have nothing better to do than come onto a youth soccer forum and say outrageous rude things to get a reaction out of people - what a loser you are.


This thread is not about soccer.

This is a public forum any opinion and issues are up for debate.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 30, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> If you don't have anything worth talking about or anything to add to this debate, please STFU and stop asking stupid questions.
> 
> You're reaching and obvious lack the critical thinking skills to defend your position.


Please take note of the first sentence you typed of your nonsense...it says it all racist..


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Please take note of the first sentence you typed of your nonsense...it says it all racist..


I AM THE NEW GOD ALL IS ONE IN INFAMEE. THIS MIGHTY BODY IS MY CHURCH.  WHEN I COMMAND YOUR SURRENDER, I SPEAK WITH THREE BILLION VOICES. WHEN I MAKE A FIST TO CRUSH YOUR RESISTANCE. IT IS WITH THREE BILLION HANDS! WHEN I STARE INTO YOUR EYES AND SHATTER YOUR DREAMS. AND BREAK YOUR HEART. IT IS WITH SIX BILLION EYES! NOTHING LIKE INFAMEE HAS EVER COME AMONG YOU: NOTHING WILL AGAIN. I WILL TAKE YOU TO A HELL WITHOUT EXIT OR END. AND THERE I WILL MURDER YOUR SOULS! AND MAKE YOU CRAWL AND BEG! AND DIE! DIE! DIE FOR INFAMEE!"


----------



## pewpew (May 30, 2018)

@INFAMEE
Ask people who survived Hurricane Katrina if any of them were rescued by military personnel.
Answer: Yes
After 9/11...who were the first boots on the ground going after the terrorists responsible for the attacks on the US?
Answer: Army SF
Ask Capt Phillips of the Maersk Alabama who rescued him after Somali pirates took him captive.
Answer: US Navy/Navy SEALS
This was never meant to be an open "debate" as you somehow perceive.
If coming in here and stirring the pot over all this is what really gets you off, then you truly are a sad and pathetic person. And if you don't feel the same way as everyone else here does on Memorial Day or Veteran's Day then why not buy a one-way ticket outta here and go "love yourself" in some other country.
By the way..you're shouting in your above post. The true sign of a child throwing a tantrum and fighting for everyone's attention. 

***TO ALL OTHER MEMBERS***
If we simply stop replying to this thread it will slowly migrate to the bottom of the page, thus ending INFAMEE's ability to disparage the original meaning of this thread. I for one am done with this loser.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 30, 2018)

pewpew said:


> @INFAMEE.
> 
> After 9/11...who were the first boots on the ground going after the terrorists responsible for the attacks on the US?


lol you really want to talk about 9/11, pooh pooh?


----------



## INFAMEE (May 31, 2018)

How the United States created Al-Qaeda

https://medium.com/@jackiethornhill/how-the-united-states-created-al-qaeda-2bbe129faf57

9/11
In the end it turns out that our scariest boogeyman is actually Frankenstein — the monster we created ourselves.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 31, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> I AM THE NEW GOD ALL IS ONE IN INFAMEE. THIS MIGHTY BODY IS MY CHURCH.  WHEN I COMMAND YOUR SURRENDER, I SPEAK WITH THREE BILLION VOICES. WHEN I MAKE A FIST TO CRUSH YOUR RESISTANCE. IT IS WITH THREE BILLION HANDS! WHEN I STARE INTO YOUR EYES AND SHATTER YOUR DREAMS. AND BREAK YOUR HEART. IT IS WITH SIX BILLION EYES! NOTHING LIKE INFAMEE HAS EVER COME AMONG YOU: NOTHING WILL AGAIN. I WILL TAKE YOU TO A HELL WITHOUT EXIT OR END. AND THERE I WILL MURDER YOUR SOULS! AND MAKE YOU CRAWL AND BEG! AND DIE! DIE! DIE FOR INFAMEE!"


OK very good...have a devil of a day.


----------



## Fact (May 31, 2018)

pewpew said:


> ATTENTION MODS:
> As the OP of this thread my intention was to pay respect and honor on Memorial Day to those that have served in the past/present/future..especially those that have made the ultimate sacrifice. Unfortunately this thread has been tarnished by the disrespectful forum user "INFAMEE". Can we please lock this thread in order to no longer permit him/her to dishonor others.
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...


@pewpew if you want it closed or taken down DM @Dominic 
Then I suggest everyone blocking the loser.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 31, 2018)

Support the troops, support an a AWOL soldier.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> I AM THE NEW GOD ALL IS ONE IN INFAMEE. THIS MIGHTY BODY IS MY CHURCH.  WHEN I COMMAND YOUR SURRENDER, I SPEAK WITH THREE BILLION VOICES. WHEN I MAKE A FIST TO CRUSH YOUR RESISTANCE. IT IS WITH THREE BILLION HANDS! WHEN I STARE INTO YOUR EYES AND SHATTER YOUR DREAMS. AND BREAK YOUR HEART. IT IS WITH SIX BILLION EYES! NOTHING LIKE INFAMEE HAS EVER COME AMONG YOU: NOTHING WILL AGAIN. I WILL TAKE YOU TO A HELL WITHOUT EXIT OR END. AND THERE I WILL MURDER YOUR SOULS! AND MAKE YOU CRAWL AND BEG! AND DIE! DIE! DIE FOR INFAMEE!"


Lighten up, francis.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> I AM THE NEW GOD ALL IS ONE IN INFAMEE. THIS MIGHTY BODY IS MY CHURCH.  WHEN I COMMAND YOUR SURRENDER, I SPEAK WITH THREE BILLION VOICES. WHEN I MAKE A FIST TO CRUSH YOUR RESISTANCE. IT IS WITH THREE BILLION HANDS! WHEN I STARE INTO YOUR EYES AND SHATTER YOUR DREAMS. AND BREAK YOUR HEART. IT IS WITH SIX BILLION EYES! NOTHING LIKE INFAMEE HAS EVER COME AMONG YOU: NOTHING WILL AGAIN. I WILL TAKE YOU TO A HELL WITHOUT EXIT OR END. AND THERE I WILL MURDER YOUR SOULS! AND MAKE YOU CRAWL AND BEG! AND DIE! DIE! DIE FOR INFAMEE!"


Your about 50 years late poodle dick,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your about 50 years late poodle dick,


Not to mention the fact that Arthur Brown had a maniac on the keyboard.
Haven't heard Inflamee's band yet.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Support the troops, support an a AWOL soldier.


*It appears " Bob " has created yet another Forum character that harks*
*back to his early Very Disgusting Posts and attacks that solidified his*
*reputation as the # 1 Class A Shithead on this forum.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It appears " Bob " has created yet another Forum character that harks*
> *back to his early Very Disgusting Posts and attacks that solidified his*
> *reputation as the # 1 Class A Shithead on this forum.......*


I know.
He's one of the bag-o-rats.
Cant remember the name of the flamer's predecessor, but its the same M.O.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know.
> He's one of the bag-o-rats.
> Cant remember the name of the flamer's predecessor, but its the same M.O.


Simon Magnus


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Simon Magnus


Rings a bell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

I enjoy all the nos.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

*Election Day !*

*Get out and Vote !*


----------

